# Pork Shoulder....Yum!!



## BigDaddyJ (Feb 23, 2009)

Here are a few action shots of a pork shoulder that I smoked yesterday. I rubbed it down the night before with my secret recipe rub. The next morning, I got the smoker fired up, pulled the shoulder out of the fridge, slathered it in mustard and gave it another dose of the rub. It was then ready for the smoker. I have been using the Costco shoulders that come two to a package with the shoulder blade removed. There is very little waste with these. I chose to use a combination of wild cherry and hickory for my smoking woods. I typically cook the shoulder to an internal temp of 200 degrees. I then take it off and wrap in aluminum foil and let it sit for about a half hour before I pull the meat. It turned out really good.

*Pic 1* - The rubbed down shoulder ready for the smoker.
*Pic 2* - The shoulder freshly placed on the smoker, ready for action.
*Pic 3* - The finished shoulder, after 8.5 hrs.
*Pic 4* - The freshly pulled meat.
*Pic 5* - The prepared plate, ready for the feast.:clap2:


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

man!! i can smell it from here, my mouths watering and my stomach is growling. true dedication smoking in this weather!!


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

bump, is that an egg your hiding under the board???


----------



## BigDaddyJ (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeah, that's my old reliable big green egg (green machine) that sitting in a special table I made for it. That thing just keeps turning out good meals. Due to its thick ceramic walls, it holds heat very well and allows me to cook in cold weather conditions with no problems. It will run around 14-15 hours on a full load of lump charcoal without a refill.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

BigDaddyJ said:


> Yeah, that's my old reliable big green egg (green machine) that sitting in a special table I made for it. That thing just keeps turning out good meals. Due to its thick ceramic walls, it holds heat very well and allows me to cook in cold weather conditions with no problems. It will run around 14-15 hours on a full load of lump charcoal without a refill.


i've heard alot of great things about the egg !
smoking has came a long way from the old 55 gal. drum.


----------



## Chris R (Jun 10, 2009)

The pork looks great. 

I am a huge bbq guy. I cook on a backwoods tailgator (kinda like their fatboy but only deeper, a older model stumps, and a wsm that has not gotten a lot of use since I bought the backwoods and stumps.

The eggs are great smokers and charcoal grills. I would to get one and mainly use it as a grill but will having all of those other smokers it is hard to justify the cost. I guess Ill just have to wait until I am out of college. 

BTW have you been watching the new BBQ show on TLC?


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Chris R said:


> BTW have you been watching the new BBQ show on TLC?


good series, they don't give up many secrets though.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Looks fantastic Jeff! :tu


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

That looks fantastic. I have been messing around with the BBQ and I have an "egg" on my wish list. Maybe this year.


----------



## BigDaddyJ (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks guys. I wish you all were around to share it with. My wife really doesn't dig BBQ as much as I do so when I cook a shoulder or brisket, I usually have to either freeze it or give it away to friends and family. Luckily, I have a lot of fun cooking it as well as eating it.


----------



## lilwing88 (Jan 30, 2010)

The Yuengling is a nice touch......... One of my favorite beers. I have a buddy from Pittsburgh that turned me onto it.


----------

